# DIY Arrow Wax?



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone has used anything other than the commercially available arrow lubes for lubing 3D arrows--other than a bar of soap? Any ideas?

Thinks I was thinking of: 

Carnuba wax
Chapstik
Turtle Wax

Any more?


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Best stuff I have found is Black Magic tire wet. You can get @ walmart and 1 bottle will last for years! Dont get on your hands tho or YOU wont be able to hold on to the arrows!


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

armor all works real well...


----------



## Baggedgp (Jan 30, 2009)

The scorpion arrow release works for me..


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

What do you all use as an applicator? Just a spray bottle?


----------



## topjimmy (Apr 7, 2009)

Fiferguy said:


> What do you all use as an applicator? Just a spray bottle?


I have a piece of 3/4 in pvc with a cap on top. Drill a hole in the cap cut a piece of sponge so that it is just bigger than the cap and pvc,so that it is held tight in the cap section. Push and arrow with a field tip on it so that it makes a hole in the sponge. Put a few drops on the tire wet, or any other silicon based lube :tape: on the sponge. Keep the tube in your quiver.

Works like a charm.

Later
JimC


----------



## Tim Truna (Jun 7, 2006)

Fiferguy said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has used anything other than the commercially available arrow lubes for lubing 3D arrows--other than a bar of soap? Any ideas?
> 
> Thinks I was thinking of:
> 
> ...


Try smearing honey on your arrowbut not too much to make a big puddle. Works great for bear hunting too.


----------



## SteAlthunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Why should a guy wax his arrows? Reduce air friction or just to pull arrows out easier?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

getting them out of the butt.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

SteAlthunter said:


> Why should a guy wax his arrows? Reduce air friction or just to pull arrows out easier?


When you're shooting the dense foam of 3D targets, it's a LOT easier to get your arrows out if the arrows have some sort of lube on the first few inches. I tend to only lube the first 3 inches, as I've been shooting a whisker biscuit and I don't want to gunk up the biscuit, but I know guys that do the first 6 inches. It's all about getting the arrows out of the target.


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Ok, so after a friend told me about Black Magic Tire Shine I tried it. I have used the "Woody Arrow Lube", soap, and this tire shine.

I would put a cold beer up that says the Tire shine is BETTER than the Arrow lube. Unfortantly the container the tire shine comes in is CRAP for carrying around and reopening at a 3D shoot.

Last saturday, I was running around the house getting ready to leave for a 3D shoot, and I knew I had to come up with something for the tireshine. Finally I found a small inch tall spice bottle with the sprinkle top and a screw down lid. I cut a pretty good sized chunk of sponge stuck it in there drilled a hole through the sprinkel lid, filled the container full of Shine and took off for the shoot. Works great. Aweome. A container of black magic cost me $4.25 if I remeber right.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

Now that's a GREAT idea. I was trying to figure out something that would work to do just that, and that sounds perfect. Thanks! I'll give it a try.


----------



## Featherlight37 (May 7, 2009)

*armor all*

i bought a double vision slick stick and filled it with armor all.. its essentially the same as a pvc pipe with a sponge and cap.. works great as long as i remember to fill it up every 2 or 3 shoots


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

I made my container from a bicycle handle-grip and put a 1" plastic tip on each end (like you find on folding-chair legs, or you can use the cap from a 16oz propane bottle)....and I put a hole for the arrow in the top cover. I have used sponge from a swimming noodle as a filler before but am currently using a piece of felt material that I wrapped around an arrow shaft and slid it into the rubber grip....I think that I like the felt better than the sponge. I slide a tight fitting rubber O-ring over the grip and use a small split-ring to connect that O-ring to a spring-loaded key ring clip. 

The thing I like about using a rubber grip is I can squeeze the sides against the arrow shaft when the lubrication starts to run low. I store my liquid lubricant in a small eye-drop squeeze bottle and drip it down the center hole in the felt material as needed. - John


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

good ideas


----------



## auburn (Mar 2, 2009)

*lube*

try some rain-x!!!!


----------



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

Good info for the cost...Bump


----------



## Jay2413 (Nov 26, 2010)

Would this work for over compressed exselsior bales? They have them torqued down to a near solid at my archery club. Get more worn out pulling arrows than actually shooting.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

caspian said:


> getting them out of the butt.


Made me chuckle....


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I've been making these out of 35mm film canisters since the early '90s... Just poke an arrow size hole in the top & bottom to slide the arrow through... Then put a piece of car wash sponge inside... Then soak the sponge w/ a little armor all (I'm sure tire shine works wonderfully too)... I then poked a little slot in the edge of the lid & the bottom... Then slid a zip tie through & zip tied to the top of my 3D quiver...

I also make scent bombs w/ 35mm film canisters w/ cotton balls inside...

35mm film canisters aren't as readily available as they used to be... Butif you go to the photo counter at your local drug store or walmart... They'll nomally give you all you want.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Hotel bars of soap work well too....

I have a plastic bottle that I stuffed with insulation - yeah fiberglass insulation. Its what I had. I put a arrow in and packed it nice and tight and poured some Armor all in it.

Sponge would have worked much better.....but with the small hole at the top of the bottle I had, I could tear off tufts of insulation and pack it in that way.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Woody's Arrow lube consists of silicon lube and kerosene. The kerosene provides the evaporative and thinning part and the silicone lube does its job in the bale. 

Overstock.com sometimes will sell gallon jugs of silicon lube that is used as personal lubricant. Buy a gallon of that, cut it down with kerosene and you have enough to last you years.


----------



## CGarb (Mar 9, 2012)

KY would work good...That might make the arrows go in too easy though...lol


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

I was toying with some ideas and came up with this last week...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1741518


I used it for the first time at a 3D tournament this past weekend... PERFECT. I used the Black Magic Tire Wet gel in it... filled it once Saturday morning before the shoot, and it lasted all weekend. I've tried AAE and Woody's arrow lube, and I can definitely say from my experience that the Tire Wet gel is better... arrows pull out easier, and it's DEFINITELY cheaper.


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

for a container I used ine that was mentioned on one of the other threads. 1 m&m minis container and one pink foam hair roller. stuff inside m&m container and lub. Flip top is easy to open and close


----------

